# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Petit Tino, laissé pour compte cause fin de chasse

## lorette65

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Tino
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 *Petit Tino ne deviendra jamais grand!!



Encore un "laissé pour compte" cause "fin de chasse"
*
Tino est pourtant obéissant, affectueux, joyeux et gentil.
Il s' entend avec ses congénères mâles ou femelles. C'est un amour de chien, venez l' adopter vous ne serez pas déçu, c' est un chien de compagnie extra pour petits et grands.

*Pour nous joindre :* 

*Par courrier :** SPA 65 d'Azereix - Chenil-refuge - Chemin de Turan, 65380 Azereix*

*Par téléphone :**05.62.32.80.80* 
*Par mail :** contacts@spa65.com* 

*contacts@spa65.com* 



Merci de me contacter pour toute diffusion



FA souhaitée pour lui vu son âge ; dépt 65 si possible ou très proche (à voir)
Pré-visite sera faite au préalable

----------


## sof-64

Ho oui! 
Il est super obéissant!
marche en laisse hyper bien (je l'ai promené la semaine dernière). Très doux, joyeux  et gentil avec les inconnus.
en plus il n'est pas très grand et ne prend donc pas beaucoup de place 
 ::

----------


## sof-64

Ce qui est magnifique c'est que malgré tous ses déboires il aime encore l'homme et juste en l'espace d'une demie heure il a su montrer tout son potentiel et son amour pour l'homme!
D'ailleurs vu que je ne peux pas le prendre j'ai fait une demande pour le parainner.

aller vite une famille pour ce Loulou!

----------


## sof-64

Pour vous montrer le chien parfait en ballade, promené par ma fille de même pas trois ans!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkDVIpNQcns

----------


## sof-64

Up pour le Loulou!
C'est un chien parfait!!!
petit, il ne prend pas beaucoup de place!!!
il s'entend avec ses congénères.
il est super avec les humains, très obéissant et génial avec les petits enfants!!! (Photos a l'appui plus haut)
ne le laissez pas au fond de sa cage!!!!
il ne tire pas en laisse, reste au pied. Et quand on a été le promener avec mon copain, il l'a suivi partout!
c'est un amour de chien!!!!!!

----------


## lorette65

Il pèse environ 17 kg ; voici quelques photos prises hier au refuge.


Il est mignon le ptit père  ::

----------


## Poska

Code de la bannière:



```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/petit-tino-laisse-pour-compte-cause-fin-chasse-70718/][img]http://i15.servimg.com/u/f15/13/34/62/05/tinob10.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## sof-64

Je confirme il peut être adopté par n'importe quel style de personnes! 
Il est gentil et ne tire pas du tout en laisse. Quand j'allais voir ma chienne a la SPA je n'hésite pas a répéter que c'est ma fille de 2 ans et demi qui le sortait en laisse!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Regardez la photo de ma bannière, la laisse est distendue!

----------


## lorette65

Je pense que Tino n'est pas OK chats car cela serait spécifié sur le site de la Spa d'Azereix.
J'envoie un mail à la bénévole pour en être certaine!

----------


## lorette65

Copié collé de son post sur le site : il bénéficie maintenant de l'opération 30 millions d'amis

* Opération Doyens 30 Millions d' amis*_11/2003 - Pucé 250269500492042 - Petit chien bruno du jura_
Tino est obéissant, affectueux, joyeux et gentil, il s' entend avec ses congénères mâles ou femelles.  Abandonné pour cause "fin de chasse" c' est amour de chien, venez l' adopter vous ne serez pas déçu, c' est un chien de compagnie extra pour petits et grands

----------


## lorette65

sigina, Tino sera testé chats lundi!
Et on me dit que grande chance que cela soit OK!
Je te dirai donc...Reste aussi la situation "appartement" et les heures de solitude mais Maryse te renseignera mieux que moi par la suite!!
Attendons lundi donc  ::

----------


## lorette65

Test chats non-concluant  :: 
Allez Tino, une famille sans chat, ça devrait bien se trouver ; tu es tellement affectueux!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Désolée sigina ::

----------


## rafaela13

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater



 ::  ::

----------


## sof-64

Oui il bénéficie de l'aide 30 millions d'amis.

Ce chien a sans doute connu le chenil avant mais n'a certainement pas été maltraité car il n'a aucune crainte envers les hommes.

quand nous avons été le promener la première fois avec mon copain (costaud barbue qui faisait -et fais toujours un peu peur a la chienne que nous avons adoptée qui elle ne connaissait rien de la vie) Tino lui a collé a la jambe lui obéissant très bien san semble élever la voie et sans crainte.  Il a été exemplaire avec notre fille et moi.

c'est un chien très à l'aise sur ses patounes, quant a l'histoire de l'appartement si quelqu'un a un énorme coup de cœur qu'il n'hésite pas à demander a Maryse, elle ne mentira pas pour sortir un chien du refuge au risque de le voir revenir et lui créer un autre traumatisme! 

Elle saura dire non pour le bien être du chien.

pour résumer c'est un chien très bien dans ses patounes qui n'a pas peur des hommes (rare pour un chasse) et qui est très très doux.
il n'est peut être pas propre et on ne peut pas jurer qu'il le deviendra, certains y arrivent vite d'autres pas.

----------


## lorette65

> Non Lorette, c'est bien de préciser "jardin " si le refuge l'a mentionné. Je fais confiance à Maryse du refuge qui connait ses pensionnaires et cherche le mieux pour eux et leurs éventuels adoptants.
> Un petit jardin, ou rez de jardin ou petite cour pourrait sans doute convenir à Tino en plus de son panier au chaud à l'intérieur.
> 
> Je posais la question du chenil parce du coup, ce chien n'aura connu que les barreaux ? C'est ça ?


Quand un chasseur abandonne son compagnon, il donne rarement des détails sur la vie passée...mais fort pobable en effet que petit Tino n'ait connu que le chenil..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Petit bout de jardin ou cour ; je pense que cela suffirait bien entendu!
Ce dont a besoin Tino, c'est d'amour, de petites ballades et d'un coin chaud pour reposer ses vieux os!
Pourquoi pas une fin de vie avec des retraités? 
Opération 30 millions d'amis pour lui Poppo : OUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Je répète, ne pas hésiter à envoyer un mail à Maryse qui répondra aux interrogations ; cela ne coûte rien et si cela peut offrir une chouette vie à Tino  ::

----------


## sof-64

Allez deux dernières pour la route, elles sont pas très nettes mais j'adore la seconde!

----------


## sof-64

En direct de la Spa, Tino vient de partir!!!
la photo quand je rentre!

----------


## sof-64

La faute a pas de chance, mais il ne peut pas rester chez Olympia 
Tino s'est hyper bien intégré , s'entend super bien avec le chien d'olympia. Ils se prêtent même le panier! 
Le vieux père est adorable et ne prend pas de place. Il se satisfait d'un
petit jardin.
un copain ou une copine serait le top. Mais il aspire juste à un peu de tranquillité loin des aboiement du refuge...

----------


## sof-64

Le refuge accepte la FA longue durée.
diffusez pour le sauver avant mardi!!
Il ne faut pas le laisser retourner au refuge maintenant qu'il est parti!

----------


## Lili-kat

Sof, si ce n'est pas indiscret, on aimerait juste un peu comprendre ...

----------


## lorette65

Ce qu'il faut comprendre, c'est que Tino est adorable, ok chiens et chiennes (pas chats) et que son retour au refuge n'est en rien lié à lui.
Pour le reste, nous avons le respect des animaux mais aussi des humains et nous ne déballerons pas la vie d'Olympia.
Merci de le comprendre.
Ce qui est urgent, c'est de trouver point d'accueil pour Tino.
Qui peut aider?

----------


## Olympia

t

----------


## arden56

Juste zut de zut, pas de chance !!!   les aléas de la vie !!!
mais on relance pour le loulou, allez on se bouste !!! 

Olympia nous permet d'avancer, il est super en loulou de maison !!!! et "presque" propre !!! et pas de remord, vous avez fait ce que vous pouviez.. la vie fait que....


RE MONTEE +++

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## sof-64

Il est pas magnifique le vieux Tino!!! Aussi séduisant qu'un jeune toutou!!!

----------


## lorette65

Tino est revenu au refuge  :Frown:

----------


## krisss31

Bonjour,
Il pourrait vivre dans un endroit non clos ? Ou pensez vous qu'il irait se promener ou chasser tout seul ?

----------


## lorette65

C'est un chasseur  :Smile: 

Par ailleurs, je doute que le refuge prenne ce risque  :Frown:

----------


## sandrinea

Juste une question: il n'est pas ok chat, est-ce parce qu'il aboie, les course, aurait tendance à être agressif en les prenant pour des proies?

J'ai des lévriers espagnols qui n'étaient pas du tout ok chat, mais en jouant la sécurité maximale, les choses ont évolué.

----------


## lorette65

> Juste une question: il n'est pas ok chat, est-ce parce qu'il aboie, les course, aurait tendance à être agressif en les prenant pour des proies?
> 
> J'ai des lévriers espagnols qui n'étaient pas du tout ok chat, mais en jouant la sécurité maximale, les choses ont évolué.


Il a été testé dans la chatterie sandrinéa  :Smile: 
Je comprends ton raisonnement mais le refuge ne risquera pas de le voir partir à l'essai pour le voir revenir le lendemain parce qu'effectivement, il n'est pas ok chats du tout...
Faut les comprendre, bcp de déceptions avec ce pauvre Tino ; si il part, cela doit être pour famille qui le gardera jusqu'à la fin!!

----------


## sandrinea

C'est vrai que c'est trop injuste de le savoir toujours derrière les barreaux. 

Besoin d'une petite place dans une famille avec un grand  ::  pour Tino qui a déjà droit au parrainage de 30 millions d'amis de 600 € pour les frais vétérinaires, je me propose, ainsi que lorette65 à aider financièrement pour le budget nourriture ou frais de sortie du refuge.

Je ne peux rester sans rien faire devant un tel acharnement du destin ...  :: 

Il est adorable, un vrai chien de famille.
Promené par une petite fille de moins de 3 ans  :: 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## sandrinea



----------


## sandrinea

Comment peut-on imaginer qu'un chien aussi adorable va passer sa vie derrière les barreaux? 
Qu'a-t-il fait pour mériter cela?

Il a droit au parrainage de 30 millions d'amis de 600 € pour les frais vétérinaires. 
Je me propose, ainsi que lorette65 à aider financièrement pour le budget nourriture ou frais de sortie du refuge.

----------


## sandrinea

On n'oublie pas le petit Tino, le chien parfait, promené ici par une petite fille de moins de 3 ans:




Comment peut-on imaginer qu'un chien aussi adorable va passer sa vie derrière les barreaux? 
Qu'a-t-il fait pour mériter cela?

Il a droit au parrainage de 30 millions d'amis de 600 € pour les frais vétérinaires. 
Je me propose, ainsi que lorette65 à aider financièrement pour le budget nourriture ou frais de sortie du refuge.

----------


## cacaoisis

bonjour


j'ai déjà adopté Roméo chez vous il y a un an. Début juillet je déménage dans le Tarn et là j'aurai une maison avec un jardin cloturé. Si à ce moment là personne n'a adopté TINO je veux bien le prendre. J'ai lu qu'il s'enténdait bien avec les chiens femelles et mâles j'ai actuellement 7 chiens pourquoi pas un huitième. Je vous précise que je suis une femme responsable et que mes chiens n manquent de rien Au besoin je vous communique le numéro de téléphone de mon vétérinaire actuel dans les alpes maritimes!!. Je vous laisse mon numéro de téléphone fixe et portable 0662865247 et 049.3665474. Avec mes respects

----------


## lorette65

Bonjour,

Vous dites que vous avez déjà adopté "chez nous" ; si vous voulez parler de la Spa d'Azereix dont dépend Tino, je ne fais que diffuser les annonces, il faut donc vous rapprocher directement du refuge dont les coordonnées sont en première page.
Personnellement, je fais partie de l'Appa équidés (65) : autre association du 65.
Cordialement

----------


## cacaoisis

pardonnez moi non j'ai adopté par RESCUE et non par une SPA l'année dernière ROMEO un loulou qui devait être euthanasié. Si en juillet TINO n'est pas adopté je trgarderai  comme aujourd'hui sa bannière sur RESUE et je me mettrai en rapportavec qui vous me direz. Merci de votre contact

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## cacaoisis

je reconfirme que début juillet je déménage dans le Tarn et là j'aurai une maison avec jardin cloturé. Je prendrai avec joie TINO à ce moment étant donné que j'ai déjà 7 chiens et qu'il s'entend avec tout le monde sauf s'il trouve une famille aimante avant!

----------


## séverine94

une protectrice animaliere est interressée par lui mais n'habite pas dansle meme departement
Elle doit appeler le refuge...à suivre

----------


## sof-64

Ça serait vraiment le bonheur pour lui de trouver une famille aimante, le pauvre a subit un nouveau revers

Le gentil Tino a été amené a une nouvelle famille d'accueil, et lui pourtant si gentil et sociable avec ses congénères a été rejeté d'emblée par le chien en place...
je cite : L autre chien de la fa est un vrai sociopathe :-S super agressif avec TINO il l aurait bouffé :-( donc j ai ramené TINO à la spa"

le pauvre vieux est donc reparti une nouvelle fois dans sa cage, après y avoir cru une fois de plus...

je vous assure que c'est une crème de chien!!!
A quand sa bonne étoile???  :Frown:

----------


## sandrinea

On y croit!  :: 

Merci aussi à cacaoisis pour son grand c :: eur. On va y arriver, à le sortir de sa cage.

----------


## arden56

Nathalie X
Je suis interessee par le beau.Tino j ai contacte la spa et la dame qui m  a repondu n a pas ete capable de repondre a mes questions.
J ai.donne mon tel et en principe je dois etre.contacte.
Connaissez vous la redponsable du refuge?
Merci
Cordialement

__________________
J'ai demandé son tel.... espérons.

----------


## lorette65

> Nathalie X
> Je suis interessee par le beau.Tino j ai contacte la spa et la dame qui m  a repondu n a pas ete capable de repondre a mes questions.
> J ai.donne mon tel et en principe je dois etre.contacte.
> Connaissez vous la redponsable du refuge?
> Merci
> Cordialement
> 
> __________________
> J'ai demandé son tel.... espérons.


Cette dame est en contact avec le refuge , affaire à suivre...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pré-visite va être faite  :Smile:

----------


## lorette65

Covoiturage normalement trouvé pour le 18/05 si la pré-visite de ce week-end est ok...

----------


## lorette65

Je vais être vraiment désagréable je pense!! J'apprends par le biais des demandes de covoiturages que celui de Tino est annulé car plus de nouvelles de l'adoptante!! Non mais je rêve ou quoi???????????Je ne déverserai pas ma colère ici MAIS  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour la énième fois, je le rechange de rubrique  :Frown:  J'ai honte pour ces personnes qui donnent espoir via ce fameux réseau social et qui ne tiennent pas leurs engagements  ::

----------


## May-May

*Bonjour,

Le post a été nettoyé pour une meilleure lisibilité.

Je vous rappelle que les commentaires inutiles, n'aidant pas directement à l'adoption de l'animal (autres que des photos, vidéos, questions sur l'animal et information sur son caractère ou les modalités d'adoption) seront supprimés par l'équipe de modération. Le but étant de laisser les post clairs et courts, afin de permettre aux personnes intéressées d'avoir toutes les informations utiles.

Merci de votre compréhension.*

----------


## cacaoisis

je suis toujours d'accord pour prendre TINO lorsque je déménage dans le Tarn, en juillet ou tout début aout prochain. Maintenant j'ai actuellement un de mes vieux chiens en fin de vie. Si malheureusement il me quittait avant je peux aussi le prendre avant mais actuellement j'habite dans le 06, sauf si TINO trouve son bonheur avant bien entendu je ne bloquerai rien! l'important c'est lui! avec mes respects

----------


## lorette65

Merci d'être encore présente sur son post  :Smile:

----------


## sof-64

Je vous conseille vivement d'envoyer un mail à la Spa contacts@spa65.com

afin de voir avec la responsable ce qu'il est possible de faire. Moi, ils m'ont gardé ma chienne presque un mois.
Vous aurez je pense une réponse assurée. Lorette poste pour la Spa, mais n'est pas décisionnaire...

car Tino a l'air de vous avoir tapé dans l'œil.

----------


## sof-64

Regardez cette beauté!!! Il ne fait même pas son âge... Il est très sympa avec les enfants!!

----------


## cacaoisis

c'est vrai que je me suis prise d'affection pour TINO mais comme je ne peux pas le prendre tout de suite je ne voudrais pas qu'il rate une occasion d'être heureux avant que je ne puisse le prendre mais je sais que dès que cela me sera possible si TINO n'a pas trouvé son bonheur je serais heureuse de lui rendre sa vie douce comme mes autres chiens!

----------


## maruska

::

----------


## MALIN

une personne m'a contacté pour l'adoption de Gaston....(gaston réservé) J'ai de suite pensé à Tino, car son loulou un anglo français petite taille est décédé il y a 3 mois...J'ai envoyé les photos...Croisons les doigts bien fort...

----------


## fanelan

je croise aussi les doigts très fort

----------


## lorette65

Une piste pour Tino ; on attend les nouvelles

----------


## sof-64

> une personne m'a contacté pour l'adoption de Gaston....(gaston réservé) J'ai de suite pensé à Tino, car son loulou un anglo français petite taille est décédé il y a 3 mois...J'ai envoyé les photos...Croisons les doigts bien fort...


la personne n'est pas intéressée par Eco (désolé mon petit Tino mais comme tu as une piste...)?

----------


## MALIN

*J'ai proposé également Eco mais trop grand tout comme Gaston d'ailleurs, alors j'ai pensé à ptit Tino...
Je viens de raccrocher avec Chantal de Chateauroux, et c'est .........................OK...........gros coup de coeur, toute la famille est en adoration devant sa bouille d'amour....
Il sera fils unique, maison bien clôturée, présence permanente, de longues promenades, ptit Tino suivra partout...
Chantal à toujours adopté des grandes z'oreilles, mais taille moyenne...Il va être chouchouté et aimé...il est attendu avec une grande impatience....

J'ai laissé un message à Maryse....

Bien sûr, il y aura une pré-visite...Chantal habite Chateauroux...*

----------


## May-May

La date de la pré-visite a été fixée ? Ou pas encore ?

----------


## fanelan

super heureuse ; j'adore les nouvelles comme celle-là  ::

----------


## maruska

alors cette fois on peut vraiment y croire? Quelle merveilleuse nouvelle!!! ENFIN!

----------


## sof-64

Tiens nous au courant alors!

----------


## lorette65

Le refuge me tiendra au courant de la suite ; pour le moment, j'attends comme vous tous et toutes

----------


## poppo

Si Raymonde a un bon feeling avec l'adoptante et qu'elle vient l'annoncer ici c'est que c'est du 100% du côté de l'adoptante  :: maintenant il ne reste plus que la décision du refuge.......

Petit Tino, j'y crois VRAIMENT cette fois-ci  ::

----------


## lorette65

Pas certaine du tout que ce soit cette piste qui ait été retenue poppo

----------


## poppo

> Pas certaine du tout que ce soit cette piste qui ait été retenue poppo



Il a plusieurs pistes alors? Tant mieux! Ce que je voulais dire que c'est si Raymonde dit que c'est ok , c'est que l'adoptante ne changera pas d'avis( comme les fois précédent) car Raymonde ne s'engage pas à la légère  mais c'est bien entendu le refuge qui prend la décision  ::

----------


## lorette65

Ohhh, j'ai toute confiance en Raymonde et son jugement  :Smile:  J'espère donc comme toi Poppo.

----------


## arden56

on croise ++++

----------


## MALIN

Je ne m'engage quand je suis sure a 99% !!!!
J'ai appele maryse du refuge...beaucoup d'emotion....je lance la pre-visite.....et tres vite ptit tino sera dans sa famille...maryse fera le co-voiturage comme d'habitude....

----------


## MALIN

Je voulais dire "je m'engage......."

----------


## poppo

Recherche pré visite lancé  ::

----------


## fanelan

::  ::

----------


## lorette65

Merci pour les nouvelles Ray  :Smile:   ::

----------


## sof-64

Ça serait le bonheur!
si Tino passe dans les adoptés, j'ouvre une bouteille même si j'aime pas ça!!!
le beau a eu tellement de faux espoirs...
 c'est des conditions supers pour cette pâte de chien...

----------


## MALIN

sof64 une petite coupette pour moi aussi  ::

----------


## lorette65

Tu pourras boire sa coupette Ray ; sof n'y touche qu'en rêve  :Smile: Allez, on croise bon sang!!  Depuis le temps, hein!!!

----------


## arden56

Pour moi, un bon café pour trinquer !!! allez on y croit !!!!!

----------


## anniec

Je croise très fort les doigts pour le petit

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je croise très fort les doigts pour le petit

----------


## lorette65

Des nouvelles Ray?

----------


## sof-64

Moi j'ai su que la pré visite est en cours, programmée à priori

----------


## MALIN

*Les nouvelles vont vite !!!! pré-visite prévue jeudi ou vendredi par Rozenne*

----------


## arden56

Malinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn hou hou !!!!!!!!!!! 

MPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## lorette65

Elle passe le soir en général arden  :Smile:   Si sa majesté internet ne lui joue pas encore des tours ; hihi

----------


## MALIN

Pré-visite très concluante...Un grand merci à Rozenne... :: 
Donc petit tino va très vite retrouver sa maman et son papa....Maryse va très certainement prendre le train avec ptit tino ::

----------


## lorette65

Genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!€€♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥

----------


## maruska

enfin une très bonne nouvelle pour cet amour! Merciiiiiiii à sa nouvelle famille! J'espère nous aurons des nouvelles!

----------


## poppo

::  :Pom pom girl:  ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::  :Pom pom girl:  :: bon, j'en laisse quelques uns pour quand Tino sera arrivé mais  ::  je suis certaine que c'est bon cette fois-ci!!

----------


## fanelan

::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## bridgetdrome

Trés ::  heureuse pour le gentil Tino qui va retrouver enfin la chaleur d'un foyer aimant :: !!!

----------


## Olympia

petit Tino , que la vie te sois douce maintenant adorable petit père tu l'as bien mérité. Merci à sa nouvelle famille  , à Lorette65 , Sof64 à Malin et à vous tous qui n'avez jamais baissé les bras.

----------


## cacaoisis

je suis très heureuse pour TINO l'essentiel pour moi était qu'il soit enfin heureux! en ce qui me concerne je trouverai un autre malheureux lorsque mon déménagement sera fait! merci à vous tous qui vous tous démenés pourqu'enfin il trouve sa famille et merci à sa nouvelle famille d'accepter de le rendre heureux! bien sincèrement

----------


## maruska

merci aussi à vous bien sincèrement de vous être intéressée à ce petit chien! Bonne adoption quand le moment sera venu!

----------


## lorette65

> je suis très heureuse pour TINO l'essentiel pour moi était qu'il soit enfin heureux! en ce qui me concerne je trouverai un autre malheureux lorsque mon déménagement sera fait! merci à vous tous qui vous tous démenés pourqu'enfin il trouve sa famille et merci à sa nouvelle famille d'accepter de le rendre heureux! bien sincèrement


Oui merci à vous cacaoisis!!! Un autre malheureux sera content de vous trouver sur sa route!!

----------


## sof-64

J'attend qu'il soit arrivé ET installé!! Je ne voudrais pas encore retomber de haut, mais là avec une pré visite...!!!
je suis aux anges...
le doux et gentil Tino... Dans sa nouvelle famille, choyé, aimé au chaud...

merci Malin d'avoir pensé à lui!!

----------


## sandrinea

Merci encore cacaoisis  :: 

Trop trop contente!  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## lorette65

VA FALLOIR PENSER à CHANGER LA BANNIERE MESDAMES  :Smile:

----------


## Farley

Je l'ai changée, en espérant que tout ira bien pour ce petiot, mais j'en suis sûre!

----------


## lorette65

moi, suis comme sof ; j'attends  :Smile:

----------


## lorette65

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...n-chien-88978/

----------


## sandrinea

Je vais remplacer par Bingo  ::

----------


## arden56



----------


## Maryse64

Dommage la semaine derniere mon fils qui habite a tarbes est aller a cote de limoges pour recuperer une voiture  j' aurais pu  lui demander de l' amener cela m ' aurait fait plaisir de contribuer a son covoiturage bonne chance a tino qu'il soit heureux dans sa nouvelle famille plein de potous a lui

----------


## Prunelle128

Bonjour à tous! Je suis la fille de Chantal qui sera bientôt l'heureuse maman de Tino. C'est avec beaucoup d'émotion que je lis tous vos messages pour tit Tino. mes parents et moi tenions à vous remercier pour tout ce que vous avez fait pour le Loulou. Nous l'attendons avec beaucoup d'impatience!! Il sera bientôt un vrai petit roi à la maison, câlins a volonté, belles balades, pass VIP pour le canap´ et tout et tout!! J'essaierai de mettre régulièrement des photos de Tino dans sa nouvelle vie. Encore un grand merci!

----------


## maruska

ce message nous fait un bien fou! Tino attend depuis si longtemps! Merciiiiiiiiiiiii pour lui ::

----------


## esiocnarf

une sacrée bonne nouvelle po :Pom pom girl: ur mon retour!!!

----------


## lorette65

Oui prunelle, Raymonde m'avait bien dit que Tino avait enfin trouvé la maison du bonheur  :: Nous allons dès lors toutes ici pouvoir nous concentrer sur un autre oublié (de ce refuge ou d'ailleurs...)  :Smile:    Tino en "enfant UNIQUE" ; ça va lui faire drôle au ptit père!! Lui qui a connu la promiscuité avec les autres, le partage obligatoire des caresses des bénévoles et ma foi, je suppose, jamais une vie de famille en bonne et due forme.   Un grand merci à votre maman pour cette adoption ; en sus de Tino, vous ne pouvez pas savoir à quel point vous faites des heureux ici!!  A très bientôt pour des photos!!!! On s'active pour le covoiturage maintenant svp  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah, j'oubliais, merci ma Raymonde  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et toutes celles qui nous ont soutenues sof et moi dans ce parcours du combatant  ::

----------


## poppo

Merci Prunelle, j'en pleure de joie!! Petit Tino a du en essuyer des déceptions mais quand Raymonde m'avait parlé de votre maman je sentais que cette fois ci il l'aura enfin SA famille!! Merci mille fois et nous attendons avec impatience son arrivée chez vous....petit père, si seulement il savait.....! :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Chinooka

Très très heureuse pour ce merveilleux longues oreilles  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  Ces toutous-là, ce n'est que du bonheur  ::  

Bravo les filles  ::  

Vivement des nouvelles et des photos de Tino dans sa nouvelle vie  ::

----------


## sof-64

Tu as tout dit Lorette!
merci a ta famille prunelle!!
je suis très émue et ne trouve pas mes mots... Cette adoption c'est enfin pour lui l'assurance du bonheur. Après la déception du retour au refuge...

allez il ne faut plus lui faire perdre du temps!
vite le covoiturage!!!

----------


## Farley

Oui c'est le genre de post qui remonte vraiment le moral, après tous ces abandons, merci pour lui  ::

----------


## anniec

Quelle excellente nouvelle !
Impatiente que Tino arrive dans sa gentille famille  ::

----------


## breton67

bon voyage petit bonhomme , tu l auras bien mérité ton bonheur ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Maryse64

plein de bonnes choses a tino que du bonheur a lui et ainsi qu'a sa nouvelle famille

----------


## sof-64

Des nouvelles du co-voit lorette?

----------


## lorette65

Rien sur le post mais les copines doivent travailler en coulisses peut-être  :Smile:

----------


## TENDRESSE

Arden a lancé un co-voiturage sur FB. :: 
Partagé!!

----------


## lorette65

Oui je sais ; rien de son côté pour le moment...

----------


## sof-64

Pfff..

----------


## lorette65

j'ai reçu un transfert de mail ; il partirait samedi dans sa famille (mais je ne sais pas quel biais) ; sof, tu peux demander confirmation au refuge stp? Merci  :Smile:

----------


## lorette65

Bien, les nouvelles sur le lien du covoiturage :  Tino ira rejoindre son adoptante par les rails (avec la bénévole) samedi!!  On attend samedi et on sort les broccolos les filles  :: allez, un ptit pour la route  :Smile:

----------


## maruska

J'en ai plein mon panier (des brocolis)! mais je ne peux m'empêcher d'en sortir un ou deux : ::  :: !!

----------


## sof-64

juste un alors!!  ::  et ... :Pom pom girl:

----------


## lorette65

Et bien les filles ; on s'emballe?!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et puis zut  ::  :: une petite avance hein!!  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Chinooka

J'espère que mes brocolis seront mûrs pour samedi malgré la très mauvaise météo   ::

----------


## Farley

:: Bonne route mon toto, je te fais la danse des fruits et légumes une fois que tu seras arrivé à bon port

----------


## MALIN

je viens d'avoir la maman de tino...Il arrive samedi à Limoge....SAMEDI il sera dans sa maison d'amour... :: 
Maryse va lui préparer son petit sac à dos !!!!! et son noeud papillon autour du cou !!!!!

----------


## TENDRESSE

*On attend samedi pour changer la bannière .
Je suis tellement heureuse pour Tino, depuis le temps.....* :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*On attend samedi pour changer la bannière .
Je suis tellement heureuse pour Tino, depuis le temps.....* ::

----------


## lorette65

Bon sang mon lapin, tu vas être enfin heureux!!!

----------


## sof-64

Punaise oui!!! Tu es si gentil!!!
j'ai cru un instant que le covoit ferait tout foirer!

----------


## lorette65

Cest pour ça que Maryse lemmène elle-même vers sa nouvelle vie  ::

----------


## lorette65

Demain, cest le grand jour pour toi Tino  ::

----------


## sandrinea

Je n'en peux plus d'attendre ...  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## anniec

> Cest pour ça que Maryse lemmène elle-même vers sa nouvelle vie


Merci Maryse  ::

----------


## maruska

Je pense fort à adorable Tino, les brocolis sont prêts!! ::

----------


## Chinooka

Tino est-il parti à la conquête de sa nouvelle famille avec son p'tit baluchon ?

----------


## MALIN

oui ! oui ! il est sur les rails !!!!!

----------


## zazou66

Tino est arrivé ? Je suis son post depuis quelques temps, et je suis vraiment tres heureuse pour lui !!Merci  a son adoptante !!!

----------


## Prunelle128

Vous pouvez sortir les brocolis!!!! Maryse nous a amené tit tino ce matin! un grand merci à Maryse! C'est un amour de Loulou après les balades pour ce dégourdir les patounes et boire un peu, Tino fait sa dernière heure de route avec ses parents avant de découvrir sa nouvelle maison!! Il va vite trouver ses marques je pense!! 
Merci à vous tous
Ps: maintenant il faut que je trouve comment ajouter des photos!!!!

----------


## MALIN

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl: 

Je rajoute que ptit Tino a été très sage dans le train..... ::

----------


## vmmiss

sois heureux  ::

----------


## lorette65

Alors là, ça s'arrose !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Et je sors toute la panoplie  :Smile: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oups, j'allais oublier; à vos nouvelles bannières mesdames!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

La météo étant meilleure depuis hier, je peux sortir mes brocolis, ils sont mûrs juste à temps   ::  et la récolte est bonne  ::  

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 


Belle et douce vie petit Tino et merci à ta nouvelle famille  ::

----------


## Farley



----------


## sof-64

Enfin le bonheur pour toi Tino!!
nous avons tellement toutes espéré te voir dans la rubrique des adoptés!!!

*la route du bonheur est devant toi  mon beau!
*


*Bon vent!!*

----------


## lorette65

Ah, quand même, t'arrives pour sortir tes broccolos  ::   Faut dire qu'ils sont fameux ; respect  ::

----------


## Farley

ah ah! Les brocolis pour Tino sont devenus hybride face à tant de joie!

----------


## lorette65

Depuis le temps qu'on attend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!  Merci à sa nouvelle famille!! A Ray qui a trouvé havre de paix pour Tino et à Maryse qui a, une fois de plus accompagné un loulou dans sa famille et bien entendu à toutes celles et ceux qui ont diffusé  :Smile:

----------


## sof-64

Grâce à toi Lorette!!

vite des news, vite des photos!!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Quelle ambiance de folie sue ce post
C'est vrai que Tino mérite un tel bonheur et un tel fan club

----------


## lorette65

Echaudées de nombreuses fois, nous savons que cette fois, c'est "la bonne" alors, on fait la fête  ::

----------


## breton67

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii pour avoir porté ce ti bonhomme a bout de bras ,sois heureux petit chien

----------


## MALIN

*Tu sais sof-64 la photo de Tino avec ta choupinette en ballade, a beaucoup sensibilisé Chantal...Une photo qui a vraiment porté chance à Tino...*

----------


## MARATHONMAN

les filles quand Tino va arriver vous serz toutes sous la table et vous ne le verrez pas ::

----------


## poppo

Eh beh! J'arrive trop tard pour les fameuses légumes  :: mais je veux quand même mette mon grain de sel:





Préparez les brocolis les filles , j'espère pouvoir les sortir bientôt pour Aldo :Smile:

----------


## lorette65

Autant de broccolos, ça va nous provoquer des problèmes gastriques alors , une bouteille pour moi aussi et une deuxième si ça fonctionne pour Aldo  ::

----------


## Galantine

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## maruska

enfin Tino dans la plus belle des rubriques! Mais saturation de brocolis!! Champagne maintenant! Bonne et heureuse route petit Tino avec ta nouvelle famille, tu l'as bien mérité! ::

----------


## cherchi

:Pom pom girl:  ::

----------


## arden56

ENFIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


et au suivant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lorette65

Nous tarde les photos  :Smile:   ::

----------


## Tachka



----------


## MARATHONMAN

Pas de nouvelles depuis son arrivée chez l'adoptante????

----------


## Prunelle128

Un petit message en direct de Chateauroux!! Tino va bien, c'est un amour de toutou! il est encore réservé, il n'ose pas aller dans toute la maison, mais il commence à être à l'aise tout doucement ( j'ai appelé mes parents il y a 5 min, pendant ce temps titi était parti discrètement à la découverte du 1er étage!!) il lui faudra un peu de temps et beaucoup de douceur pour qu'il se sente enfin chez lui et qu'il comprenne qu'on ne le laissera jamais. Petite question technique : Est ce que quelqu'un sait comment on peut ajouter des photos sur le forum depuis un portable, ou est ce que vous pouvez m'envoyer une adresse mail en message privé que j'en envoi par mail? Merci!!

----------


## Farley

Merci pour les nouvelles! Lorsque vous écrivez un message ici, regardez les icônes en haut à droite, cliquez sur "insérer une image", puis "séléctionner les fichier" et enfin une fois que vous avez trouvé la photo dans votre ordinateur "ajouter les fichiers"

----------


## maruska

enfin c'est officiel Tino est vraiment chez lui! On peut y croire! Cela réchauffe le coeur! Merciiiiiiii pour lui Prunelle, je ne doute pas qu'avec de la patience et de l'amour, vous aurez le plus doux des toutous!

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Un petit message en direct de Chateauroux!! Tino va bien, c'est un amour de toutou! il est encore réservé, il n'ose pas aller dans toute la maison, mais il commence à être à l'aise tout doucement ( j'ai appelé mes parents il y a 5 min, pendant ce temps titi était parti discrètement à la découverte du 1er étage!!) il lui faudra un peu de temps et beaucoup de douceur pour qu'il se sente enfin chez lui et qu'il comprenne qu'on ne le laissera jamais. Petite question technique : Est ce que quelqu'un sait comment on peut ajouter des photos sur le forum depuis un portable, ou est ce que vous pouvez m'envoyer une adresse mail en message privé que j'en envoi par mail? Merci!!


voici une aide pour ajouter des photos : http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...ue_ajoutephoto

----------


## santig du

::  ::

----------


## Prunelle128

Voici les premières photos de titi ( hier à Limoges) :: ! Titi au parc, dans la voiture en route pour le parc, et après une bonne gamelle d'eau pour se rafraîchir les babines!! Je vais chez mes parents demain midi, donc demain photo de Titi dans sa maison!! Merci pour vos conseils pour les photos!

----------


## Farley

Toujours aussi beau, grande classe, tellement heureuse pour lui

----------


## sof-64

Merci merci pour les photos et les nouvelles
il a trouvé le bonheur!! 
Il va se détendre, tout est nouveau pour lui, c'est des gros chamboulements!!

merci

----------


## sof-64

Ben voilà, Tino arrivé, bannière changée!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

C'est amusant Tino a le même comportement que Gaston Il n'ose s'aventurer dans sa nouvelle maison
Timides nos grandes z'oreilles ::

----------


## breton67

mais une fois qu il aura compris qu il est cette fois çi en sécurité , attention  :: hein Chinooka 
petit Tino  ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

> mais une fois qu il aura compris qu il est cette fois çi en sécurité , attention hein Chinooka 
> petit Tino


Oui oui Breton, il faut se méfier des eaux dormantes avec les grandes z'oreilles  ::

----------


## bridgetdrome

C'est vrai!!!Les" grandes oreilles"ce sont de vraies coquins coquines.Notre sandy si craintive au début et encore quelquefois s'enhardit si bien quand elle vient réclamer un petit truc à grignoter!!!!Plein de bonheur à vous et votre beau Tino!!!!

----------


## Prunelle128

Titi dans son jardin!! 



N

----------


## Prunelle128

Et en ballade :  grattage de patounes!!  En mode foufou!! 

Oui Tino pose comme une star!!

----------


## lorette65

Quel bonheur de le voir la tête haute de fierté avec son joli collier rouge  :Smile: 
Vous ne pouvez pas savoir ce quon est heureux ici!!
Encore merci pour Tino!!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Qu'il est bôôôô  ::

----------


## sof-64

Haaaaaaaa!!!!
mais comment ça réchauffe trop le cœur!!!!!
en plus le beau a des rayons de soleil pour sa nouvelle vie!!!!

----------


## Pitchoun'

La grande classe Tino avec son joli collier rouge !  ::

----------


## poppo

Un lord anglais!!! Quelle prestance ce beau Tino, la classe!!!! ::

----------


## Galantine

Anglais non, il ressemble à un Bruno du Jura.
Les chiens de chasse ont souvent une ligne très élégante, c'est du moins mon point de vue.
C'est du bonheur ces photos, merci !

----------


## lorette65

Allez, j'enlève ta bannière mon ptit gars  :Smile:   Prends soin de toi et de ta nouvelle famille  ::

----------


## anniec

Génial, quel plaisir de voir le beau Tino aussi à l'aise ! Merci pour lui  :: 

J'ai changé ma bannière  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## lorette65

Anniec, tu as de la place pour une deuxième bannière  :Smile:

----------


## sof-64

Coucou!
des news du beau après une semaine loin du stress du refuge ?

----------


## Prunelle128

Bonjour bonjour!! Voilà tout pile 1 semaine que titi est avec nous, il a trouvé ses repères a la maison et il va partout avec maman! On le sent beaucoup beaucoup plus à l'aise, il passe son temps à remuer la queue, hier il a même fait le foufou dans le jardin avec maman ( il s'est mis à courir comme un jeune toutou et il a même fait son 1 er wouaf!). Nous on est toujours aussi gaga de notre bouille d'amour! Je ne vais pas pouvoir aller chez mes parents aujourd'hui, mais dès que je peux (lundi au pire) je ferais de nouvelles photos du Loulou !

----------


## lorette65

Ben oui, ça doit le changer de son box le Tino  :Smile: Je l'imagine bien faire des dérapages non-contrôlés dans le jardin  :: TROP CONTENTE pour lui  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ca fait tellement chaud au coeur de telles nouvelles, encore encore encore  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## santig du

::

----------


## Farley

alors la merveille, heureux? Merci merci merci pour lui!

----------


## maruska

de gros remerciements de ma part aussi de lui offrir enfin le bonheur! ::

----------


## sof-64

J'adore ces nouvelles! 
La 3ème fois a été la bonne!

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Prunelle128

Merci à vous, c'est un grand bonheur pour nous que d'avoir un tel amour de toutou, et sans vous nos chemins ne se seraient jamais croisés!!

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## sof-64

prunelle n'a pas réussi a vous mettre la vidéo du nouveau Tino, celui qui comprend ENFIN ce que vivre une vie de chien normale et pas enfermé veut dire!!!
alors comme il n'y a aucune raison que je sois la seule a verser ma larme, je partage!

et encore une fois, du fonds du cur : MERCI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch4iApz0d0k

----------


## poppo

Je viens de le regarder et QUELLE JOIE de voir petit Tino courir comme un dératé partout dans SON jardin :: 

Quelle revanche sur la vie!!!Enfin!! :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## sandrinea

GENIAL!  :: 
Merci, merci, du fond du coeur  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Super émouvante la vidéo mais beaucoup trop courte...vivement les suivantes !  ::

----------


## lorette65

Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir  :Frown:

----------


## Daysie433

> Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir


et là lorette tu peux ??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch4iApz0d0k

----------


## lorette65

Ahhh oui Daysie ; merci ; quel bonheur de le voir s'éclater comme ça ; loin de sa cage  :Smile:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oui çà fonctionne Je rencontrais le même souci

Un décor de rêve C'est vrai qu'on aimerait une vidéo un tout petit peu plus longue mais le Tino "il fonce" dans sa nouvelle vie ::

----------


## MALIN

Je suis vraiment très heureuse pour ptit Tino...une belle adoption...comme on les aime...

----------


## Prunelle128

Merci pour vos messages et merci sof64 d'avoir mis la vidéo! 
Apres balade du soir avec sa copine/cousine toutou, Tino vous souhaite une belle et douce nuit

----------


## Pitchoun'

Fais de beaux rêves mon Tino, reprends bien des forces car demain c'est reparti pour les cavalcades endiablées !  :Cool:

----------


## sof-64

Bonne nuit mon beau Tino! 
Sue cela fait plaisir de te voir te lover sur un coussin moelleux!
fais de doux rêves.

----------


## bridgetdrome

Ils méritent tellement ces gentils toutous abandonnés,délaissés,maltraités de connaitre un jour enfin le bonheur,le seul,l'unique,celui d'etre aimé,caréssé,dorloté,chouchouté que voir dormir paisiblement le beau Tino sur son gros coussin bien confortable ,bien au chaud,dans sa maison pleine d'amour me donne les larmes aux yeux. :: ...de joie pour lui.Profites longtemps de cette douce vie petit Tino et un grand merci à ses gentils adoptants.

----------


## superdogs

Magnifique !! je suivais le post sans rien pouvoir faire !! Enfin le bonheur pour ce loulou, merci à tous ceux qui ont bataillé pour lui  !!!!

----------


## lorette65

C'est qu'il devait en rêver depuis longtemps de ce coussin moelleux  ::  Quel bonheur  ::

----------


## maruska

attendrissante photo!! On n'osait plus y croire! ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## superdogs

Ah ben ça alors !!! Vers 18 heures, en rentrant du travail, mon regard a été attiré par un beau chien noir et feu aux longues oreilles avec un collier rouge !! Le temps de réaliser, que la circulation m'obligeait à avancer... Le beau Tino , c'était bien lui, et ben je confirme, il se ballade, tout cool,  à l'aise avec sa moman... il est bien comme en photo, pas de doute possible. Si j'ai l'occass, une autre fois, je m'arrête pour causer un peu .......

----------


## anniec

Génial !  ::

----------


## Prunelle128

Bonsoir a toutes!! Voilà 1 mois que titi est avec nous, petit cadeau pour fêter ça, une vidéo toute fraîche de ce midi!! 
Superdogs,tino et sa maman seraient content de pouvoir papoter de leur nouvelle vie avec vous!! 
http://youtu.be/RddqfsV8ma4
http://youtu.be/800wnNkm0bM

----------


## Daysie433

je n'arrive pas à visionner les vidéos ?  ::

----------


## Prunelle128

Arf c'est la 1 ère fois que je publie une vidéo, je suis pas encore au point!! Nouvelle tentative !!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=800wn...ature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rddqf...ature=youtu.be

----------


## poppo

Je les vois très bien  :: 

TITI  un chien heureux et aimé! ::  Merci Prunelle, merci à toi pour les nouvelles et la joie que votre famille donne a petit Tino :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Tachka

Pas de doute, il est heureux !!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Farley

j'arrive à les visionner, il s'éclate le très mignon, quelle joie, quelle vitalité! Merci  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Daysie433

merci je les vois à présent, il s'éclate le petit père.........un régal pour le coeur et les yeux  ::  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Titi s'amuse comme un gros bébé ::

----------


## Chinooka

Quel âge a-t-il Tino ?????  ::

----------


## superdogs

Le beau Tino   :Smile:   il fait plaisir à voir. Prunelle, promis, si je vous recroise, je m'arrête pour un ptit bonjour.. et pourquoi ne pas faire se rencontrer nos 2 adoptés Rescue respectifs . Mon loulou est hyper sociable.

----------


## anniec

Quel bonheur  ::

----------


## sof-64

Coucou! Des news du beau papy?

----------


## Prunelle128

Bonjour,
C'est Chantal je viens vous dire que petit Tino est devenu grand! Il n'a presque plus peur et nous manifeste beaucoup d'amour!. Nous faisons beaucoup de choses ensemble. Aujourd'hui 4 sortie et trois baignades car Tino adore cela !
Enfin pour vous dire que c'est un Amour de chien.

----------


## lorette65

Quel bonheur de lire ça!! Merci Chantal. :Smile:

----------


## Pitchoun'

Heureuse de lire que tout se passe à merveille et en plus il a le droit à des baignades, qu'elle est chouette sa vie désormais !  ::

----------


## anniec

Quel bonheur !  ::

----------


## Farley

un vrai plaisir, il est bien tombé le petit Tino  :Smile:

----------


## sof-64

Quel plaisir ces nouvelles.
petit Tino a bravé bien des épreuves pour en arriver là. 
Merci merci

----------


## sandrinea

Merci, Merci Chantal. Je suis très émue d'avoir ces excellentes nouvelles!  ::

----------


## lorette65

Roooh ; une ptite photo duTino dans l'eau nous ravirait toutes je pense  :Smile:

----------


## Prunelle128

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBPd-...e_gdata_player

bonjour à tous! avec cette chaleur quel plaisir de se tremper les pattes!!

----------


## Farley

Toujours aussi beau, merci pour la vidéo, c'est un bonheur de le voir tellement heureux

----------


## sandrinea

J'ai rêvé pendant longtemps d'aider à lui trouver une famille comme la votre.

Quel Bonheur!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il est heureux comme un poisson dans l'eau  ::

----------


## sof-64

Du bonheur tout simplement!

----------


## lorette65

Comme un poisson dans l'eau  :Smile:

----------


## superdogs

J'ai eu la grande joie aujourd'hui de faire plus ample connaissance avec Petit Tino... Présentation avec Gringo (ex Klain), sans soucis, léchouilles et "sentouilles" à gogo. Il est très très beau, très très gentil, et il a une grosse voix... apparement, il a appris ou réappris à aboyer depuis qu'il vit chez Prunelle, qui le chouchoute et l'adore....

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## lorette65

Des nouvelles du pépère, Martine?  :Smile:

----------


## Prunelle128

Bonjour, Tino a pris de l'assurance, il se promène même dans les rues de la ville, la queue bien droite et à l'aise. Il passe beaucoup de temps dans son jardin et m'accompagne partout. Il n'a plus du tout le même regard et me suit comme mon ombre.Je n'ai pas d'appareil photo mais ma fille vous en fera prochainement. Je croise les doigts pour que Dino soit bientôt adopté!

----------


## lorette65

Le regard qui change ; c'est la meilleur et plus belle preuve de reconnaissance  :Smile:   Merci encore pour lui  ::

----------


## anniec

> Bonjour, Tino a pris de l'assurance, il se promène même dans les rues de la ville, la queue bien droite et à l'aise. Il passe beaucoup de temps dans son jardin et m'accompagne partout. Il n'a plus du tout le même regard et me suit comme mon ombre.


Génial  ::

----------


## sof-64

Le bonheur...  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'avais raté cette adoption, ah quel bonheur.  J'adore la vidéo de Tino dans l'eau avec la queue qui fonctionne comme un métronome. ::

----------


## Prunelle128

Un petit coucou du jardin où je fais bronzette avec ma maman!! 
 Même que quand maman est pas là c'est moi qui garde la serviette!!

----------


## Prunelle128

Un peu d'ombre ça fait du bien!!

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## lorette65

Rooooo ces photos du bonheur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MALIN

Purée....à chaque fois c'est un bonheur de voir les photos du beau tino....Il est vraiment beau notre Tino....un poils brillant....des belles petites cuisses !!!!! et il ne quitte pas sa maman....L'amour fou et pour toujours....

----------


## sof-64

Franchement des photos comme ça, c'est du soleil dans le cur pour la journée!
la semaine et voire plus!!
Et ça me touche tout particulièrement!
Tino n'aura pas voyagé pour rien!!
 ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## claudia1

C'est de l'espoir pour tous ceux qui attendent leur tour depuis trop longtemps !
Magnifique photos, une superbe adoption pour le ti père  ::

----------


## Prunelle128

Titi vous souhaite un très bon dimanche ensoleillé!!

----------


## lorette65

Super fin de week-end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Avec ces photos du bonheur  ::

----------


## sof-64

:: 
Mon chouchou qui prend le soleil au milieu des fleurs... Mais quelle belle adoption pour ce chien qui a passé du temps en box...!!!

----------


## MALIN

::  ::  ::  il est trop beau........

----------


## Prunelle128

Le soleil avec ma maman c'est ma grande passion. On vous embrasse!!

----------


## Pitchoun'

J'suis bien d'accord, qu'est ce qu'il est beau ce Tino !  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Toujours la tête à l'envers :: mais toujours aussi classe

----------


## lorette65

Quelle transformation ; je n'en reviens toujours pas!!

----------


## Vegane7

Ces photos sont très émouvantes...

----------


## anniec

::  Tino

----------


## sof-64

Comment va le beau Tino?

----------


## Prunelle128

Bonjour, Dans 15 jours on fêtera les 6 mois de Tino chez nous. Le beau Tino va de mieux en mieux et apprécie d'être au chaud au milieu de sa famille!. Toujours un peu craintif vis à vis des messieurs. Il fait une fête impressionnante quand je rentre à la maison, ainsi qu'à ses sœurs!. Un peu de patience et beaucoup d'Amour et tout rentrera petit à petit dans l'ordre, il ne faut surtout pas le brusquer, il a tellement du être traumatisé!. Nous vous enverrons prochainement des photos dans sa famille et vous verrez encore beaucoup de changement!.Merci encore pour cette belle histoire.

----------


## sandrinea

Génial! Merci pour ces news  ::

----------


## sof-64

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## anniec

Quel plaisir de voir le beau Tino ausssi heureux  ::

----------


## superdogs

Bonsoir à toutes celles et ceux ? qui ont connu Tino dans la galère... j'ai assez régulièrement l'occasion de le rencontrer avec sa moman.. et je peux si vous avez besoin d'être rassurées, vous affirmer qu'il coule des jours heureux, qu'il est beau comme un coeur, et que si un chien a jamais été (enfin!!) aimé, c'est bien lui..... Une bien belle issue pour ce loulou aux douces oreilles.. ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

merci superdogs  ::

----------


## anniec

> Bonsoir à toutes celles et ceux ? qui ont connu Tino dans la galère... j'ai assez régulièrement l'occasion de le rencontrer avec sa moman.. et je peux si vous avez besoin d'être rassurées, vous affirmer qu'il coule des jours heureux, qu'il est beau comme un coeur, et que si un chien a jamais été (enfin!!) aimé, c'est bien lui..... Une bien belle issue pour ce loulou aux douces oreilles..


Merci  ::

----------


## lorette65

::

----------


## sof-64

:Smile:

----------


## superdogs

J'ai retrouvé des photos de Tino prises lors d'une petite promenade... je pense qu'elles feront plaisir à certaines...

----------


## lorette65

::  ::  ::  Nous sommes très contentes  :Smile: 
Merci!!

----------


## cacaoisis

quel bonheur de savoir TINO heureux merci à vous sa famille adoptante!

----------


## sof-64

Youpi!!!!
moi came fait treeeeeeees plaisir!!!

----------


## superdogs

A la demande de sa maman, je vous transmets les meilleurs voeux de bonne année 2014 de Tino, royal dans SA voiture !!

----------


## lorette65

A toi aussi Tino : tous nos vœux!!!
Et gros  :: 
Et nous n'oublions pas ta maman bien entendu  ::

----------


## cacaoisis

quel bonheur de le avoir aussi heureux! merci à sa nouvelle maman

----------


## anniec

Une merveilleuse année pour Tino et pour sa maman  ::

----------


## sandrinea

Je craaaaaaaque! Trop mignon  :: 

Meilleurs Voeux de Bonheur pour Tino et sa famille.

----------


## Prunelle128

Coucou à tous!! 

Nous avons fêté il y a 2 semaines, la 1ère année de titi parmi nous! Il a même été passé une journée à la plage pour la 1ère fois le week-end dernier ( bhou l'eau salée c'est pas bon, on m'y reprendra pas à tremper ma langue dans l'océan !) c'est toujours un amour de titi, qui ne quitte pas sa maman! Voici quelques photos du beau Tino un an après! A très bientôt!

----------


## sandrinea

J'aime pas: J'ADORE! 

MERCI POUR CE BEAU TINO  ::

----------


## lorette65

Quelle merveille notre Tino :: 
Lui qui a passé une partie de sa vie en box ; le voilà les pattes dans l'océan...
Merveilleux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

----------


## Vegane7

Un petit chanceux Tino en fin de compte !  ::

----------


## Prunelle128

Merci pour vos messages! C'est nous qui sommes chanceux d'avoir un si gentil titi! Un amour!!  ::

----------


## lorette65

Tino est une de nos mascottes  :: 
Des mois de diffusion et au bout...le bonheur pour lui  ::

----------


## MALIN

1 an déjà.....j'ai l'impression que c'était hier !!!!! que du bonheur pour ce petit tino.....

----------


## TENDRESSE

J'avais plus d'alerte!!!  :: 

J'adore la dernière photo, tu es devenu superbe TIno, le poil brillant et l'air serein.
Quelle belle adoption, merci Punelle. ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## superdogs

J'ai eu des nouvelles de Tino et de sa maîtresse ; pas de photos parce que Madame sait pas bien utiliser la technologie, mais Tino va bien, toujours beau, affectueux et HEUREUX  ::

----------


## Lili-kat

Merci pour les nouvelles et caresses au beau Tino ! On est très heureux pour lui

----------


## superdogs

Voilà voilà, j'ai demandé à la moman de Tino des photos, et voilou :


Bien sage, je regarde l'objectif.... j'aime qu'on m'aime...

 Contemplation de mon domaine.. ça me change, ça je vous le dis, merci encore de m'avoir trouvé une famille...

 Eh, j'suis beau non ?? !

 et mes yeux, vous avez vu mes yeux ?

Mon bon souvenir, et mille merci !!! J'ai une vie de pacha maintenant, Superdogs quand elle me voit, elle me fait plein de papouilles ; des fois, elle me voit passer dans la rue avec moman, et je le sais même pas ! Parait qu'elle me reconnait de loin.. j'dois avoir un de ces looks !!

----------


## Lili-kat

Oh oui ! Tu es très beau Tino ! Le plus beau des toutous heureux !
Que ça fait plaisir de voir ça

----------


## vmmiss

tu es très beau et très heureux

----------


## lorette65

Merci pour les photos superdogs  :Smile: 
ça fait tellement de bien de voir Tino si heureux

----------


## Prunelle128

Joyeux z'anniversaire petit nono! 2 ans que tu es arrivé dans notre famille et que tu fais notre bonheur tous les jours! Merci à vous tous sans qui cette merveilleuse rencontre n'aurait pas eu lieu.

----------


## Prunelle128

Notre Titi plein d'énergie, tout fou avec son tout jeune copain!

----------


## MALIN

il a la pêche petit tino....
Quel beau sauvetage...
Quel âge petit tino ????
merci pour ces belles photo...un beau profil ....
bises

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Prunelle128

Une petit coucou du beau Tino et de sa famille!

----------


## TENDRESSE

Que tu es beau petit Tino et quelle bonne retraite tu as.

----------


## bridgetdrome

Qu'est ce qu'elles font plaisir à voir ces magnifiques photos du bonheur dans le pré!!!!!C'est vrai,il est magnifique,Tino!!!!

----------


## Prunelle128

Merci pour vos messages! Tino est un amour de Loulou  :: ! Il a un cœur aussi grand que ses oreilles!

----------


## anniec

Superbe Tino !
Quelle joie de le voir aussi heureux  ::

----------


## Lilouminou5

quelle merveilleuse rencontre entre Tino et sa maman  ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::  ::

----------


## Prunelle128

Bonjour,

Je viens vous annoncer une triste nouvelle, puisque Tino a rejoint le paradis des toutous il y a 15 jours maintenant. Cest très difficile pour maman avec qui il était plus que fusionnel, mais ils se sont battus tous les 2 pour vivre le plus longtemps possible leur belle complicité. Il avait du être opéré en 2018 pour un problème à la patte quil sétait fait en faisant le foufou, et a lété 2019 pour un cancer de la babine, malheureusement bien que cette dernière opération se soit bien passée, le vétérinaire a dû le réanimer car son cur navait pas supporté lopération.. on savait donc à partir de ce moment là que si une tumeur revenait on ne pourrait rien faire. Tout allais bien, jusquau mois daoût, ou il a commencé à avoir des troubles digestifs et une grosse fatigue, après 24h de surveillance chez le vétérinaire et la mise en place dun traitement, il sest remis, un vrai battant petit Tino. Mais en septembre, de nouveau des faiblesses, maman a passé 2 jours et 2 nuits à le veiller, mais petit nono semblait vraiment épuisé, il sétait déjà bien battu pour profiter longtemps de son foyer, bien quil semblait ne pas souffrir, il était à bout. Le rdv chez le vétérinaire, a confirmé ce que mes parents craignaient, une tumeur sétait de nouveau installée et petit Nono navait plus la force de se battre, ils lont donc accompagné jusquau bout. Voilà, Tino et sa maman nauront profité que 7 ans de ce lien unique quils avaient. Mais malgré la peine quil reste aujourdhui, il y a le réconfort de penser quaprès toutes ses années de galère et de box pour petit Tino, il a pu être gâté comme un vrai petit prince jusquà rejoindre le paradis des toutous.

----------


## Daysie433

*doux repos gentil Tino*  :: *que ton ciel te soit aussi doux que ta vie dans ta famille qui t'aimait 
de ton au-delà veille sur ceux que tu as laissé dans le chagrin, courage à ta famille*  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

je partage totalement votre peine, celle de vos parents, car moi-même je suis "passée" par là avec mon braque allemand, décédé le 9 juillet (en deux mois d'un diabète tellement sévère). MORT dans mes bras et ses cendres sont chez moi, avec mon autre braque allemand. COURAGE

----------


## anniec

RIP joli Tino  :: 
Douces pensées à sa gentille famille qui a si bien veillé sur lui

----------


## Monkey

> Merci pour vos messages! Tino est un amour de Loulou ! Il a un cœur aussi grand que ses oreilles!


Les chiens comme Tino sont exceptionnels et marque une vie... Ces chiens de chasse si aimants... Merci d'avoir offert tant de bonheur à Tino. Mes pensées pour lui et vous.

----------


## vmmiss

bon repos Tino, courage à ta famille

----------

